# Foreign Body not found- Diagnostic Radiology



## jbmonroe (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone help clarify billing for a foreign body not found upon GI radiology?  The best example is a child who is brought in with the belief that they may have swallowed a coin or magnet. There are no findings, according to the radiologist's report.  Since radiology with no findings must be coded to the symptoms and there are none listed, I have billed these with V71.89, suspected condition not found.  This is sometimes paid and sometimes denied.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kumeena (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree wtih you.


----------

